
Ask HN: Niches and Career Specializations - jorris
Hi HN,<p>Do any of you work in what you consider a niche or specialized field of software development?<p>I&#x27;m looking for something to dedicate my learnings towards that is significantly more specialized than frontend, backend, machine learning, etc...
======
xupybd
Do you want to work in a big company as part of a big team? That's the common
place for specialists. If you want to work in small businesses that's more of
a generalists niche.

~~~
jorris
Either is fine. I'm at my first "enterprise" after coming from startups. I
would prefer to be a specialist on a big team or work for a company providing
some sort of specialist service/product (for lack of a better term).

I'm just looking to focus my knowledge and obsess over a small number of
things.

